# Milk frothing for two



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I just wanted to ask a really simple question. I have the DTP and generally make lattes/flat whites for myself and the wife. Do most people make up the milk one at a time or can I get good results if I buy a bigger jug (have motto Europa 500ml atm) and froth enough for both in one go?

I can make espresso twice easily enough but cleaning/cooling the milk jug and frothing again between serves takes time and usually means the wife had finished her coffee before I sit down with her to enjoy mine.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have to do it individually. I use a small jug and I employ Ian to empty the first puck and fill the basket again, by then I've poured the first one, refilled my jug and I'm ready to go again. He even had his mitts on my tamper this morning!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oooohhh errrr Mildred!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I have exactly the same scenario.. a wife who thinks I'm her personal Barista.

I find I get best results by steaming the milk separately for each cup. I use a small jug and don't bother cleaning or cooling the jug between each steam. I make both espresso bases first then simply steam, pour, refill, steam and pour. I find if I use a larger jug and steam double the quantity then quality of the milk for the second pour is worse.. either just hot milk or too frothy, I guess it depends on what drink you're making. Cappuccino, Latte, Flat White


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

with miss Silvia, I make first the decaff for wife (15g basket), then the second one for me (15g or 18g basket), flick the steam switch and froth the milk in a 500 ml jug so there is enough for both..

when I make single coffee with milk I use a 350 ml jug..of course this is also sufficient when making macchiato/s

if there are guests I would use the double spouted portafilter and 18g basket, and froth milk using the 500 ml jug


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I split a strong double into 5oz cups so both are ready for milk at the same time.

Using a 350ml jug I steam enough for both but I do split half of it off, into a plastic measuring jug, to separate for pouring.

I guess, you are using a double shot per cup hence the need to brew x 2.

Provided that your cups are nicely preheated I don't think that it will do any harm to produce two consecutive shots prior to steaming your milk.

The bulk of the drink will be milk and so the temperature will be governed more by the milk temperature than that of the shot.

If you need a larger jug to steam your required volume in one go just make sure that you can split and pour to an acceptable quality in both cups.

Otherwise, steam twice in your existing jug but do not worry about a clean and cool in-between. Or maybe get a second 500ml jug and have two jugs prepped and ready to roll?


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

On the DTP definitely individually. Its dependent on the steam power and quality available.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm with @marcuswar on this one and steam the milk separately for the same reason. We both drink a double-shot latte in 8oz cups and I do them one at a time. I used to religiously wash out the milk jug between drinks, but no longer bother as two drinks are made one after the other. It hasnt seemed to affect the taste. I use a 500ml Motta jug and can now judge how much milk to use for the first latte so there is almost none left in the jug before frothing the second. I guess the work flow for making multiple drinks would be different with a single-boiler machine.


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the great advice. I'll make both double shots first and then do the milk separately as suggested. Makes more sense like this. Should be quicker too.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

This is Scott Rao's advice, from here:

http://www.scottrao.com/Rao-Barista.pdf


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The bigger the jug the better imo. I love steaming for 4/5 and sometimes 6 flat whites at once in a behemoth. It gives you ages to get the most beautiful milk texture and I generally use that time to play around on Spotify (use my phone as a remote at work).


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Also, don't worry about your shots going cold. Espresso tastes better at lower temperatures anyway.


----------

